
I Want Off Mr. Golang's Wild Ride - akalin
https://fasterthanli.me/articles/i-want-off-mr-golangs-wild-ride
======
legerdemain
13 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24052412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24052412)

51 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23662378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23662378)

5 months ago and 492 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22443363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22443363)

